
Introduction to Linux Control Groups (cgroups) - WestCoastJustin
http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/14-introduction-to-linux-control-groups-cgroups
======
chris_wot
I'd love to see someone make a decent UI for this.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Yeah, that would be cool. I just searched around to see if anyone did this,
and it looks like someone thought about some ideas, and even put together some
mockups [1, 2, 3]. This would actually be a really powerful tool via a nice
UI, since you have to get your hands pretty dirty to use these effectively,
but if this just had a task manager type interface, this would be really
slick.

[1] [http://mairin.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/ideas-for-a-
cgroups-u...](http://mairin.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/ideas-for-a-cgroups-ui/)

[2]
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Design/CGroupsUI/Draft1](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Design/CGroupsUI/Draft1)

[3]
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Design/CGroupsUI](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Design/CGroupsUI)

